# Alcohol helps IBS?



## IBS_sucks (May 26, 2009)

Hello,I have found that if I am having to go out to a restaurant or somewhere in public and my tummy is upset and feeling like I have to go to the restroom at any time that drinking alcohol relaxes me. After a while I often forget about my tummy or it calms down enough to get rid of my urgency that I had before.Has anyone experienced this also? This is bad but I've even been know to swig a small glass before I go to work in the morning in order to calm my tummy down enough to drive to work.Thanks


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

yea I find a whisky settles everything, the best thing to have is a hot toddy for me but the whisky I buy doesnt go too well for that, cheaper stuff is useually better for hot.one or 2 glasses is good for getting rid of the problems but i find that if i have too much (not even excessive amounts) that I just have worse problems the next day IBS wise.and excessive amounts just mean that its IBS plus Hangover which is which I imagine hell to be, fire and grimestone has nothing on days like that.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I agree. I have tried to take a drink, it does settle it down for the moment, but the next day...is just as you describe, HELL! IBS + Hangover = HELL!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends.Two factors.1. How much relaxation helps your IBS.2. How many drinks it takes to trigger diarrhea.Some people find a drink or two is OK and the relaxation is enough to make a difference. The problem is for some people even a few sips of a drink can be enough to set off their diarrhea.It may be worth trying some non-alcohol relaxation techniques to see if you can learn to do it on your own.


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

I think it also depends on the type of drink, my sister also has IBS and if she has any wine at all then it will flaire up but she is ok on spirits, I can take a glass of red maybe 2 with dinner without any issues but any more than that and its anyones guess on how bad and it would be that night. CIder is a great one for settling my stomac sometimes but it just delays it until later that day if its in the morning or the next day if its at night where it will be really bad prob the worst of what i drink. never have problems with vodka or bacardi other than the fizzy that goes with it, and even fresh orange is ok with those unless that is I majorly over do it but the IBS is usually masked by the more urgent need to have head in toilet instead.


----------



## IBS_sucks (May 26, 2009)

True...thanks. I know beer causes me more problems than wine does....no matter how much I have. And dark red wines cause me more problems as well.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

More than two drinks = hell, but one drink is perfect for settling my stomach.


----------



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

The other issue is that your anxiety is most likely to be highest when you first enter a situation and so therefore your bowels may feel better after a while due to getting used to being in the new situation (rather than the alcohol)


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Red wine and whisky used to chew up my stomach; but I was ok with white wine, gin or vodka. Mark


----------



## bogeyman (May 26, 2009)

I just commented to my wife a couple days ago that it just dawned on me that when I am feeling some of the pain and queezy stomach symptoms and have a beer the symptoms disappear, for a while at least. No adverse affects later.


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

when I was first diagnosed with IBS I was told to cut out whisky, beer, larger and wine because of what they are made with, so I guess it comes down to what intolerances you have.


----------



## BaltimoreGuy (Mar 16, 2009)

I am glad you have mentioned this. I get the same way. When I got out with some friends for a few drinks after I get 2 or 3 in me I can have the time of my life out with friends and not worry about a D attack at all. So far I am not brave enough to do it before work LOL. But I say when it works it works !!


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have attempted it at lunch at work used to have one or 2 at uni if I felt lowsy to stop me feeling the need to head home to bed







, unless your a total lightweight 1 stiff drink cant get you drunk though I suggest a fruity fkaviured drink so it doesnt smell on your breath.


----------

